# HGH and drug testing



## Gt500face (May 13, 2015)

So I have a quick question regarding HGH and drug testing. If an athlete were to use hgh to help from recovery from an injury, how long would it take for HGH to leave their system? Any articles would be helpful. 

Thanks, GT


----------



## ripped_one (May 13, 2015)

48 hours and the isoforms test cannot pick it up.  If you are on the USADA biological passport program (mostly for international athletes) then you need to talk to your doctor about it.  That requires some serious measures to keep your markers consistent enough to not throw flags if you are doping.

Sorry I don't have any articles, but google "hgh isoforms test" and there's some good info.


----------



## Gt500face (May 13, 2015)

ripped_one said:


> 48 hours and the isoforms test cannot pick it up.  If you are on the USADA biological passport program (mostly for international athletes) then you need to talk to your doctor about it.  That requires some serious measures to keep your markers consistent enough to not throw flags if you are doping.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any articles, but google "hgh isoforms test" and there's some good info.



Thanks brother


----------



## gymrat827 (May 13, 2015)

look up IGF levels and how fast they drop off after use.  Im pretty sure its about 7-10 days, but it could be more.  

What kind of dose are you using??  that will determine quite a bit.


----------

